# Must See LFS lower mainland



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey people's,

Was wanting to know, because all y'all would know better than me, if you could only visit one LFS which would you go too, I'll ask for two under these criteria, 

The best for price of livestock

And

The best overall aquatic supply

So what store(s) would you nominate as your only must visit store in these two categories?

Am planning on visiting a store or two out of my immediate area, and I'll probably base it off of your recommendations. 

Also, if you could elaborate on your choice and give examples of types of livestock that make that store especially special.

Thanks so much for any response


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

IMO Petsmart in Richmond most would probably beg to differ but im on disability pension so i find affordable and great quality supply


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

There are a couple sponsors I really like: 
Fantasy Aquatics
and Canadian Aquatics.

The reason I go to these guys are a) always healthy fish; b) uncommon stock. Their prices are very good as well. 
Better than going to most LFS who sell their fish probably at least %20 more than these two sponors, and give you the 'bonus' of ich to go along with them.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i would agree, i also buy from canadian aquatics over the chain stores because the customer service is 10x superior..


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I also love fantasy aquatics and canadian aquatics. King Eds also has a ton of livestock (both fresh and marine) which is cool to look at (I've never actually bought anything from there so I cant say how it is quality wise).


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

IPU has my vote for fish! and King EDS is also pretty good for fish, and for everything else! But for Discus there is only one guy! Canadian Aqua Farm Rick is the best!!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

-King Ed's for there sheer size and types of fish  but there prices can be pretty high. 
-Island pets unlimited in richmond is a really good location with great prices too

Those are probably the only 2 stores i will take my saturday to go check out.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to one stop shop probably King Ed's will be the most comprehensive in livestock and supply. If you know what you want for supply, check out J&L's website. If they have it usually their prices are hard to beat. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I appreciate all the suggestions, keep'em coming


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Fantasy is my all time favourite... It's like taking a trip to the aquarium there are so many cool things to see...  

King Ed's is the best place for supplies... Everything from filters to foods to water treatment stuff and additives, rock bottom prices. The fish are usually weirdly overpriced though, considering how all the stuff upstairs is fairly cheap...

You see fish for sale there that are impossible to find anywhere else though, and there's always something new... 
Sometimes the tanks aren't in the greatest of condition (dead fish here and there) and none of the plants are marked, and once I bought a plant from there which turned out to be non-aquatic.... Annoying...

Canadian Aquatics is sweet, although I have never been to either location, I look at the livestock section on the CA site practically every day to dream about what I would buy if I had the money! So many awesome fish. 

I've bought some hatchets and a SA bumblebee cat from there, and Charles is a super nice guy - very accommodating. He actually brought the fish to me at the skytrain station which is awesome for me cause I have no car. The fish were all very healthy.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i liked big als but they shut dowb and changed names lol
but i also like JL aqutics for saltwater fish lol and my first and last intital is JL to lol


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquarium West is one of the best store to visit for their show tanks IMO. JL is the the one I will go to check out the hard-wares. However, I will check live stock from Canadian Aquatics first as they have won my trust for pricing and quality.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

jling said:


> i liked big als but they shut dowb and changed names lol
> but i also like JL aqutics for saltwater fish lol and my first and last intital is JL to lol


Why did big als close, I remember when I used to have fish, big als was pretty big online.... Never been to a storefront, but thought they were big enough to maintain a store in lower mainland.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say *Fantasy* for fish stock and prices and *Aquariums West* for Planted Show Tanks and if you want to check out some other critters not just fish.

I'd throw in a word for Noah's Pet Arc too. It's pretty packed in there for a small little space.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Just going to amend the question with this addition.

What LFS would you take someone whom is not officially back on board with the hobby, to wow and bring them back into the hobby?

Ie the wife lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Durogity said:


> Just going to amend the question with this addition.
> 
> What LFS would you take someone whom is not officially back on board with the hobby, to wow and bring them back into the hobby?
> 
> Ie the wife lol


Probably Aquariums West. Just hide the price tags. .

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

IPU has some nice set ups too.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

jl is my salt store and ipu is my fresh


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't believe no one has mentioned rogers... My go to store I always check out though is petland Langley because its close.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned rogers... My go to store I always check out though is petland Langley because its close.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just to let you know....  Petland Langley is Now called Pet Superstore. It's also in Surrey not Langley. I thought it was in Langley also until I googled the store. It must be right on the border the address says Surrey. :S I go there alot too.

+1 for Rogers. Always healthy fish and the tanks are always well kept. Best live plant selection in Lowermainland


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Just to let you know....  Petland Langley is Now called Pet Superstore. It's also in Surrey not Langley. I thought it was in Langley also until I googled the store. It must be right on the border the address says Surrey. :S I go there alot too.
> 
> +1 for Rogers. Always healthy fish and the tanks are always well kept. Best live plant selection in Lowermainland


Ya, I know its technically in Surrey, the boarder is 196 and the complex Addy is 194xx but everyone calls it Langley. I didn't know about the name change... Was just there on Wednesday and didn't notice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I noticed the name change as soon as we moved back to town lol, and I don't care what maps say... That's Langley lol. That use to be my favourite place to go when I was younger. Haven't been in like 12 years.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums west for displays and high end gear
Fantasy Aquatics for solid prices and some harder to find fish. 

Canadian Aquatics has no physical commercial location. It is not a LFS, rather an online store. There is nothing wrong with that, but its not fair to slough them in with retail outlets that pay rent and expect prices to be similar.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

I went to Rogers the other day for the first time, store is quite nice, but the hardware prices are really high. They literally want $40 more for an AC110 than JL for example.


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Durogity said:


> Just going to amend the question with this addition.
> 
> What LFS would you take someone whom is not officially back on board with the hobby, to wow and bring them back into the hobby?
> 
> Ie the wife lol


Aquarium West for my wife. It's clean, and the layout of their showroom gives an idea of how tanks and fish can integrate nicely into a living space - AND it doesn't smell like one big fish tank!
But when the buying decision comes, then it's over to JL or KE for the better prices for gear. Definitely Fantasy for wider selection of fish. Unfortunately I had brought my wife to the basement of KE one time, and she got nauseous from the smell there. So when I did take her to Aquarium West, she really enjoyed it. Everytime we go back to KE, she sits in the car and waits.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

badrad said:


> Everytime we go back to KE, she sits in the car and waits.


Haha, I can see my wife doing that lol


----------



## sutantoj (Jun 18, 2013)

Petland
Petsmart
Fins
Because they are in my area


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

sutantoj said:


> Petland
> Petsmart
> Fins
> Because they are in my area


That's my area too lol, I haven't been to fins though, keep meaning to, but I can go there any time


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Durogity said:


> That's my area too lol, I haven't been to fins though, keep meaning to, but I can go there any time


Great fish selection. Uncommon ones too. Same with plants.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Great fish selection. Uncommon ones too. Same with plants.


I'm assuming your referring to fins? I think I've talked the wife into going there tomorrow, been meaning to, so nows the time lol... Can't wait to go see all the other seemingly awesome stores mentioned in this thread, then when I've "seen" everything the lower mainland has to offer, I'll buy my stuff from Canadian Aquatics lol.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantasy aquatics and big Al's oops I mean island aquatics for the win I MISS BIG AL's wahhhhhhh 


Sent from NASA


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I really wanna go to fantasy aquatics, but am rarely ever anywhere near Vancouver, maybe soon though


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Well since your from Langley, Petland on fraser hwy by 200th is good, always seem to have some sort of sale, the newer staff seem to know what they are doing, nice displays, always updating one tank or another, have a few empty tanks im assuming for emergency use? Prices meh like other places, may have some good prices and some prices that maybe a little over the top. Well, kept clean, organized, friendly. Sometimes may be hard to find some help for a couple minutes?


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I've always liked the petland aquarium section as far back as I can remember, even long before I ever owned an aquarium, was just there couple weeks ago, and was pleased by what I saw.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

After i read this, I went on LFS tour all day last saturday. Only place I could not visit was KINGED. I find that most of LFS are waiting for their order to come so livestock was low at the most places.

IPU on both location(Richmond, burnaby) has nice set up. Price(livestock and equipment) is bit high but not outragous.

Aquarium west has te best setup IMO. They have some rare fishes and surprsingly price was not bad at all. This would be my main LFS if I live in d/t or Vancouver.( I live in cloverdale)

I can't really comment on Fantasy as they were not many fishes available. I was slightly disappointed given the fact that many people gave them good review.

Rogers aquatic is the best place for plants. The owner knows what he is talking about for sure. Their fish price was ok but equipment price is too expensive.

J and L is THE place if you have saltwater tank. Their saltwater livestock was amazing.

Fin and more(guilford) has also low fish livestock but setup was ok. Plants are cheap.

Petland(pet superstore) langley is the place I go most often. Their pricing is way too high but you can get the good deal if what you are looking for is on sale.

More to come ( too difficult to type with ipad  )


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm a little envious that you to to go on a tour before I did lol, but kudos to you for doing so.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

ok! after 1.5 hrs of sand washing( back breaking labour) here it is. lol it was a lot of fun for me and my kids! 

Petsmart ( Langley, delta, poco): their pricing was good (both equipment and livestock) but some of fishes that i saw was sick and did not look good in 2 locations. interesting note! one of the stores (delta) gave us guppy and molly fry for FREE (8 fry) as they don't count fry as stock. I'm sure my 2 daughter's puppy eyes also helped  However, i put fry in my 3G quarantine tank just in case they have something.

puppies fish and critters (langley): their livestock was extremely low to the point I asked the clerk( or manager) if their store is closing. personally, i did not like the setup and having puppies on the floor with cages. I'm going to visit their delta store but i was very disappointed.

stores to visit soon..... kinged and paul's aquarium.... let me know if there is any other major LFS that I missed..lol it was really fun!


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with your tour notes. Especially about the place in Langley puppies fish and critter. I hope they cleaned up the mess I saw when I went there. Surprised they are still open.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jhj0112 said:


> ok! after 1.5 hrs of sand washing( back breaking labour) here it is. lol it was a lot of fun for me and my kids!
> 
> Petsmart ( Langley, delta, poco): their pricing was good (both equipment and livestock) but some of fishes that i saw was sick and did not look good in 2 locations. interesting note! one of the stores (delta) gave us guppy and molly fry for FREE (8 fry) as they don't count fry as stock. I'm sure my 2 daughter's puppy eyes also helped  However, i put fry in my 3G quarantine tank just in case they have something.
> 
> ...


I agree with all you are saying about the stores you have gone to. You've literally taken the words out of my mouth. I hit up LFS on a regular basis and feel you are giving good, honest reviews. Thanks for sharing with everyone. Its great for people to hear the truth or a buyers point of view. Keep posting your findings. 

How Puppies, criters........ is still in buisness is beyond me. The end is near Im sure.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

jbyoung00008 said:


> How Puppies, criters........ is still in buisness is beyond me. The end is near Im sure.


That place scares me lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The only think I have ever bought there was some used filter parts out of the pile of junk in the back... I thought they were getting better when they started to renovate but I guess not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Durogity said:


> That place scares me lol


All the Africans had sunken bellies awhile back. I mentioned it to the guy. He didnt seem to want to treat the fish. I bought the only nice African I could find that looked healthy. Hes turned out to be a beauty somehow. Ive only returned twice since. All the Africans are still sick. The dogs on the floor is a whole other story. Who buys puppies from a place like this anyways. :S

Very scary!!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I only bought water dechlorinator(paradigm) as its price was really good $6.99 I prefer paradigm over prime.. my younger daughter was hinding behind me and kept saying " i want to go.. it's dark and scary". However, I will be there if (more of when) they are having closing out sale. Will get bunch of Paradigm lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

@jbyoung0008 Thank you!! I'm sure you understand but it's really fun checking out LFSs.. my wife did not mind as I took my 7&5 yrs old girls out all day!!! lol I made the deal... Thankfully, my wife is supportive thinking that I only spent $200 on everything.. 
umm 85 cutsom built tank with canister filter( used), LED lighting, 15G tank with a new sponge filter, gravels & sands, about 40 fishes and plants....... I did not say a thing when she said should be $200!!! lol later this month I gotta get some shrimps so more tour to LFS... lol


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been to quite a few lately;

Mr. Pets Maple Ridge - Staff is nice, they have fair prices on their equipment, though not great. Fish tanks are a bit grungy, quite a few sick / dying fish. Don't think I would buy fish from there. I go here weekly for crickets though.

Petland Poco - Very nice staff, fish room is nice and clean, rarely see sick or dead fish. Prices are not too terrible for fish, equipment prices are high though. I have bought fish here and will continue to do so. They have a fairly small selection, but not too bad. 

Petsmart Coquitlam - was impressed with the fish, and bought a few catfish, though the ones I bought had no barbels, they likely came in like that as other species were fine. Prices were average, and some that were on sale were actually quite good. Equipment prices not great. 

Island Pets - Fish looked good, though not too impressed with the stock this time. Alot of African cichlids, not much of anything else. Prices weren't that great. Staff was less than helpful, in fact I was ignored completely and left without buying anything even though I wanted too.

Fantasy Aquatics - Was a bit unimpressed, low stock, gungy tanks, dead / dying fish. Probably wouldn't go back. Some prices were great, others not so great. There were some interesting fish there though. I didn't really talk to the staff so can't comment on them.

Pet Superstore in Langley / Surrey - Impressive reptile selection at fair prices, equipment prices average to high. Fish prices were high. They looked healthy enough and had a fair selection, but too expensive. They had a few things on sale but overall a pass for me. I would return to look at the reptiles / inverts though for sure. 

And that's about it. 

As always King Ed is the go to store for equipment for me, and I like to look at their fish, though the store is on the grungy side.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Does anyone in the area have any intel on the petcetera's of the lower mainland, Richmond, abbotsford, Coquitlam or chilliwack? Not one person has mentioned one and the only petcetera's I've been to have been in the okanagan and they were decent for the OK so was wondering about the ones down here?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

My local one is very overpriced, and poorly stocked. Frequently has empty shelves. Fish are so / so.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Durogity said:


> Does anyone in the area have any intel on the petcetera's of the lower mainland, Richmond, abbotsford, Coquitlam or chilliwack? Not one person has mentioned one and the only petcetera's I've been to have been in the okanagan and they were decent for the OK so was wondering about the ones down here?


Petcetera is almost out of buisness. They barely sell any fish and closed most of their stores. They are hangging on by a thread

Ill add a few of my thoughts.

J&L : Nobody beats their equipment prices and they have the best webpage. They are my go to store for food & equipment. Im on their web page daily checking prices on things. I don't have salt water anymore but when I did I found their prices good aswell. I enjoy going there because I CAN'T buy any fish so I dont have to sneak any home afterwards 

Petland now Pet superstore Langley although its actually Surrey. Their prices are high. I dont look at equipment. They have good healthy fish and good staff. Their manger Mike knows his stuff and is always fair with my trade ins. He keeps me coming back.

King Ed's: Good selection on fish some prices are fair. Other way out to lunch. Comparable prices to J&L on equipment. Downfall. Know your own fish facts and plant facts before going downstairs. Ive been told things that weren't true or important facts were with held. I now know better. Google your questions while you are there.

Mr Pets. I worked at the one in coquitlam for a year trying to clean up the fish section. It was a losing battle due to over feeding by the day shift girls. Tanks can be grimmy. Prices are decent. Fish selection okay. Have sales every month. Ive visited the one in Ridge a few times. I agree with the above.

IPU Burnaby. Big store. Lots of fish. Underconstruction. Prices are high on equipment. Need more staff. Ive also stood around for a half hour on my lunch break waiting to be helped but it was because only 1 worker and he was busy with another customer. I wasnt ignored. I find their staff friendly.

Rogers. Good staff. All have been their for awhile. Great plants. Equipment I never look. Ive been going to this store every since I was 15. It was called perkys pets. Its always clean and the tank are taken care of.

Fantasy. I also was let down. Lots of hype on here. Very small store. I havnt been back since because its a far drive so its been 2 years and I know they have new ownership. Worst part was when I went. I had need surgery 3 weeks before. It was my first day off the couch since the operation. I was nautious the whole way there. We had to park down the street so I had to use my cretches for 2 blocks. We finally got inside and were let down. Not there fault about my injuryOn any normal day it would of been an ohwell but under the circumstances I was annoyed. We ended up going and visiting aquariums west afterwards. I regained my smile until I had to go down all the stairs with a bumed knee. Saw the elevator to go up when we left. Thank god.

I find with all the petstores. None are a one stop shop. Im picky about my fish and find if you want something different or at a good price. You need to hit up a few of them in one day and hope you find something you are looking for. Some days are great. Others just wasted gas but if your not out there looking you'll never find a good deal on fish. I hardly ever look at equipment in LFS anymore. J&L is the only place Ill buy that from or I will buy from the Bcaquaria classified section.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jhj0112 said:


> @jbyoung0008 Thank you!! I'm sure you understand but it's really fun checking out LFSs.. my wife did not mind as I took my 7&5 yrs old girls out all day!!! lol I made the deal... Thankfully, my wife is supportive thinking that I only spent $200 on everything..
> umm 85 cutsom built tank with canister filter( used), LED lighting, 15G tank with a new sponge filter, gravels & sands, about 40 fishes and plants....... I did not say a thing when she said should be $200!!! lol later this month I gotta get some shrimps so more tour to LFS... lol


I always enjoy a good hiding it from the wife story.  I have told a few of my tricks on here of what I do to sneak fish home. I agree it is really fun going to a bunch of LFS in one day. Im sure your kids loved it.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice thread :bigsmile: Should save some people a few drives out. Also a side note, i saw some bettas at petland, amazing doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Prelude2Life said:


> Nice thread :bigsmile: Should save some people a few drives out. Also a side note, i saw some bettas at petland, amazing doesn't quite cut it.
> View attachment 24682
> View attachment 24690
> View attachment 24698


which location?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it's good to read other's experience!!! keep them coming guys!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Reckon said:


> which location?


Looks like langleys (surrey oops lol)


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Petland/The Pet Superstore. The one you said uve been to.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

That mustard gas Betta at Petland is calling my name. Too bad it's so far for me.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Durogity said:


> Looks like langleys (surrey oops lol)


I still think it's Langley but their address says otherwise :S


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

One half of the complex is Surrey the other half is Langley... 196st is the boarder.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

ok the second trip to a couple of LFSs. 

paul's aquarium was ok equipment price was ok. fish price was ok( not too expensive). I'm not an expert on cichilds but they have some good cichilds. I now understand why some people are into these. looks really nice. plants weren't that great.

kinged... Finally, I visited this store! as a lot of BCA member said, their stock was impressive, their plants look really good. their livestock/equipment price was too expensive IMO.

petsmart (coquitlam besides Ikea).. I only found this store after I went to J&L(as others said, thye have the best equipment price)
their setup was really nice. their livestock was bit low but i was presently surprised at their setup.

I can't wait till all LFSs get their order in.. Almost all of them will receive their order near the end of this month!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

jhj0112 said:


> ok the second trip to a couple of LFSs.


I love that this guy took me looking for the one store I should go to and turns the thread into " I'm going to every store in the lower mainland" all I gotta say is, I wish I was him lol...my hats off to you my enthusiastic aquarium enthusiast


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i havent really shopped around the different LFS lately, but is King Ed's pricing really that high? And compared to whom?


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

hi-revs said:


> i havent really shopped around the different LFS lately, but is King Ed's pricing really that high? And compared to whom?


I think some guys get confused because King Ed puts a sticker on the item that is way high but then they almost always have another sign that says 40% off this price, or whatever. I recently went there to buy an Eheim filter and a couple heaters and they were the cheapest I have found pretty much anywhere, including online. They have so much stock it is insane, I had to climb around a friggin pallet of Jager heaters right inside the front door (lol) there must have been 500 heaters on that thing.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

i actually asked them for the real price. for example, panda cory was $6/fish.. others are $4.99/fish... cheapest one was Canadian aquatics (hard to say they are LFS as they don't have physical store). API test kit(nitrate only as i used them all in my master kit)was 13.99. J&L regular price is 8.60.. i got it for less than that as they were on sale. I also asked them about shrimps/plants price. can't remember exact price but it was more expensive than others( for example, fins and more in surrey). 

kinged was not the worst though. the most expensive was pet superstore in langley....( e.g.API test kit(master) was over $50! others charge from $25-$40). This whole tour note is based on my experience and it may not be entirely correct..

Like other BCA member said, there is no single store that is perfect.. I find that when any LFS puts something on sale, usually it's the best price in town. (e.g. yellow phantom tetra for 99cents/ fish at pet superstore. very same store who charges test kit for $50)..


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Hit up a few places today...

King eds was cool for fish gawking, they have soooooo much stuff on the upper floor, it was hard to take it all in. One thing though is the only way I knew I was at the right place was that the garbage can outside said king eds on it...a sign would be nice lol.

Island Pets Burnaby was pretty nice, like the layout, the fish looked healthy.... I'd say staffing is getting better as I had four people ask me if I needed any help. The shark tank is pretty big, and the shark is, well, a shark...so that was kinda cool. They had some interesting fish, but at the same time I think some tanks were near or out of their stock completely. But all in all was worth the trip.

Rogers Aquatic Pets does have some very nice plants, and their fish selection is pretty good. Bettas were a little disappointing for the price range, may have been the left overs after everyone picked out the best ones, the remainders were just boring to me. 

All in all the trip was pretty good other than the pattulo bridge being down and google maps not caring lol.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

isn't is exciting to go around and check them out? 

I was at rogers yesterday to check out keyhole cichlids.. their dwarf rainbow fishes are nice!!

you are right about kinged. I passed that store twice before I checked the address with GPS... lol



Durogity said:


> Hit up a few places today...
> 
> King eds was cool for fish gawking, they have soooooo much stuff on the upper floor, it was hard to take it all in. One thing though is the only way I knew I was at the right place was that the garbage can outside said king eds on it...a sign would be nice lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Took some pics at IPU while i was there today, didn't get any at king eds as I was too hot downstairs lol.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Anybody been to Fins n More in Guildford lately? Went by there Friday at 11:30 and again around 3 and it was all closed up. No sign on the door, Google says they should have been open.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I was just there earlier today.. for anybody looking for kribs.. they are on sale at fins and more..


Potatohead said:


> Anybody been to Fins n More in Guildford lately? Went by there Friday at 11:30 and again around 3 and it was all closed up. No sign on the door, Google says they should have been open.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

There last week was open!


----------

